# Hybrid Car EMFs Can Effect You, Writer Warns



## deanbo (Jun 7, 2010)

News Bot said:


> Alanna Zabel checks the milligauss levels of the Level IV 2010 Prius.
> 
> More...


Interesting article. I read that this is more of a problem with AC current than with DC current. EMF's are also considered to be a class B carcinogen by the EPA. Not sure what strength of EMF is required to meet that classification though, or how high EMF's reach in an EV or hybrid.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Deanbo

You really really *really* must learn some physics then you would be able to spot the total bollocks

EMF - Electromagnetic fields or Electromagnetic Radiation

You know what Electromagnetic Radiation looks like? we use it to see by!!

Basic information on Electromagnetic Radiation
It comes in a spectrum from; 
Gamma Rays, very very short wavelength very very energetic
X-Rays, very short wavelength very energetic
Ultra-Violet short wavelength energetic
Blue Light
Red Light
Infra Red long wavelength not very energetic
Microwaves
UHF Radio Waves
HF Radio Waves
Long Wave
Mains Hum Ridiculously long wavelength incredibly low energy

You don't want to mess with the short stuff!
If its short enough it is "ionizing radiation" which means it can break up molecules
that can cause cancer! (Sunbathing)

The longer stuff can't (except by heating something up enough to cook it)(which takes energy)

The sort of things that you are talking about have less energy than leaving the interior light on (lots less)

You will always get the hypochondriac tinfoil hat wearing loonie but you need to recognize this


----------

